#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   nach Tumorentfernung Niere.. >

## ursus

Mein Mann liegt noch im Krankenhaus. Gestern wurde der Blasenkatheder nach der OP entfernt. Der Katheder lag insgesamt 7 Tage. Jetzt muss mein Mann alle 15 Minuten Wasser lassen. Das ist störend. Die Schwester meinte, dies ändere sich. Ich selbst kenne nur, dass man ein Blasen- bzw. Wasserlasstraining durchführt. Bin ich richtig, dass er den Urin möglichst lange anhalten sollte, damit die Blase sich langsam wieder dehnt und mehr Urin aufnimmt?
Danke
ursus

----------


## urologiker

Hallo Ursus, 
nach einer Nierenentfernung dürften auftretende Wasserlassbeschwerden nicht länger als 1 Woche bestehen, der Urin sollte überprüft werden (Stix).  
Sofern keine vorbestehende Wasserlassstörung bestand dürfte nach einer Woche keine funktionell-anatomische Änderung der Blasenkapazität vorliegen: ein häufiges (und leicht schmerzhaftes) Wasserlassen ist direkt nach Katheterentfernung normal, da die Schleimhäute noch gereizt sind. 
Bei ausgeprägten Beschwerden kann der Urologe Blasen-entkrampfende und/oder leichte Schmerzmedikamente aufschreiben - einfach mal nachfragen!  :Smiley:   
Gruß, logiker

----------

